# Killdeer



## Admin US West (May 13, 2011)

Every Year, a pair of Kildeer nest somewhere along or near our driveway. This spring, they are about 6 ft off our driveway in gravel thrown up when I plowed snow last year. They always nest in the rocks, their eggs blend in very well.

I took my 5d MK II and 24-105mm L along with me tonight, and drove by in my truck hoping to get a photo, but they flew away. I drove back a few minutes later with the same result. They do not fly from our car, but I guess the truck scares them.

I did take a photo of the nest, and then of the bird about 25 ft away giving me the evil eye. I did not want to disturb them further, but next time I'll drive by in my wife's car, and have my 100-400mm L which should get a closer shot. I'll add them in a few days.

The images are cropped, and the focus of the nest was off. The birds are 1:1 cropped, and aren't the sharpest I've taken. I was too hurried, since I do not like disturbing them.


----------



## Admin US West (May 15, 2011)

A break in our stormy weather, so I took my 1D MK III and 100-400mm L out to take some more photos out my car window. The bird is really hard to see, even though she is only 8-10 ft away from the edge of the driveway.

They are all handheld snapshots. ISO 200, f/8, 1/320 sec, so I'm depending somewhat on the IS to eliminate motion blur.

1. Sitting on the nest at 400mm.





2. Standing by the nest 100% crop at 400mm






3. The Nest at 105mm circled in red.






4. The nest at 400mm close up.


----------



## photoowl (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice shots well done.


----------



## AnselA (Mar 20, 2012)

I just noticed your photos and really enjoyed your wonderful visitors.


----------



## Beautor (Mar 20, 2012)

Nice pictures. They bring back memories of Killdeer around where I grew up. They would pretend to be injured and try to lead us away from their nest. They often nested in rocky areas around the lake where we would go fishing.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 20, 2012)

Beautor said:


> Nice pictures. They bring back memories of Killdeer around where I grew up. They would pretend to be injured and try to lead us away from their nest. They often nested in rocky areas around the lake where we would go fishing.


 
They always do their pretend hurt wing trick when I happen to walk by. Taking photos from the car did not bother them.

These were taken far away and severely cropped.


----------



## Beautor (Mar 23, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Beautor said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pictures. They bring back memories of Killdeer around where I grew up. They would pretend to be injured and try to lead us away from their nest. They often nested in rocky areas around the lake where we would go fishing.
> ...



That's exactly what I was talking about, with the wing held at an awkward angle, and run a short distance away then stop to see if you'll follow. Very nice.


----------

